# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  SelfCAD's releases 60+ videos for Students to learn how to design and print.

## jg613

editing....

----------


## emwest

I just went through a few of these. They're pretty good for the audience.

----------


## AaronB

They have two new videos 




https://youtu.be/mIlNCSi6WXI

----------


## MichaelRice

children love the three-D printer and to preserve them involved and involved,

----------

